# ??? about diff. additive part # 89021958



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

I posted this on Ls2 forums but didn't get a response, maybe someone here can help...

I'm doing my diff. service and I ordered the diff friction modifier part # 89021958 from GMpartsdirect.com. Then I found this from www.dealersedge.com: "If you order 89021958 and received a bottle with part number 43161 it is definately incorrect. I spoke to another ParTech agent who finally found the case on this issue. Make sure to perform a RFI when ordering this fluid to insure you get the correct Fluid."
So sure enough I get a bottle with 43161 on it. So I send GMpartsdirect.com an e-mail asking about this and they send me:
"This information is correct, you did receive the incorrect fluid. We will be sending DHL by to pick up the part please have the part ready to ship back to us. If you are not going to be home please leave the parton the front porch and put a piece of paper on the box saying (pickup) so that DHL will know what to pickup. Please do not write on the Gm box or we will not be able to take the part back. 
We will ship you the correct fluid once we have received the incorrect
fluid back. We apologize for the delay of your order. Please make sure
the part is picked up the first time or you will be responsible to
return the part back to us. They will be by in the next 1-2 business
days between 11am-4pm.
Then 10 minutes later they send me this:
"We had ParTech call us back and give us the update that the additive is
correct."
So does anyone know the real deal, is 43161 the correct additive or not?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

IT IS NOT CORRECT!! I've got nine of the correct ones left, this is what it should look like....








....hope this helps.:cheers Sorry about the blurry pic, damn cell phone camera.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just put Royal Purple in there. No need for additives, and works great.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just put Royal Purple in there. No need for additives, and works great.


:agree


----------



## Gooooat (Jul 1, 2005)

GTODEALER, Thanks for the info, next time I will buy from you if you can ship. Do you have the correct part number off that bottle, I can't read it in the picture.

Thanks...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

89021958 is the right pn, make sure it's in this bottle and the pn will have 7098 above it, anything else is not right.:cheers


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Alternatives to your headache:

AMSOIL Severe Gear Extreme Pressure Synthetic 75w140 comes with the friction modifier in it so you don't have to worry about it.

AMSOIL Slip-Lock Differential Additive is formulated for use with both synthetic and petroleum gear lubricants and safely replaces manufacturer recommended friction modifiers. :cheers


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Gooooat said:


> I posted this on Ls2 forums but didn't get a response, maybe someone here can help...
> 
> I'm doing my diff. service and I ordered the diff friction modifier part # 89021958 from GMpartsdirect.com. Then I found this from www.dealersedge.com: "If you order 89021958 and received a bottle with part number 43161 it is definately incorrect. I spoke to another ParTech agent who finally found the case on this issue. Make sure to perform a RFI when ordering this fluid to insure you get the correct Fluid."
> So sure enough I get a bottle with 43161 on it. So I send GMpartsdirect.com an e-mail asking about this and they send me:
> ...


I also received the 43161 after I special ordered the 89021958 from a local Chevy dealer. Here is the latest note from GM parts direct website;
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GM PART # 89021958 
CATEGORY: Vehicle Care 
PACK QTY: 1 CORE CHARGE: $0.00
GM LIST: $19.35
OUR PRICE: $11.04 
DESCRIPTION: ADDT
BOTTLES LABELED 43161..THIS IS THE CORRECT FLUID!


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just put Royal Purple in there. No need for additives, and works great.


:agree


----------

